# جامعة الزقازيق > علم الإجرام والعقاب >  المحاضرة الإلكترونية السابعة (Schools and Theories of Crimes )

## د.شيماء عطاالله

#Criminology

المحاضرة الإلكترونية السابعة (Schools and Theories of Crimes )

لطلاب الفرقة الأولى شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية

كلية الحقوق - جامعة الزقازيق 

العام الجامعي 2021 - 2022

----------


## هديرنور

موضوع جيد ورائع

----------

